# Another Drip Tip thread (Looking for a DT which adds extra airflow)



## CloudmanJHB (25/1/16)

Hi Peeps,

I am looking for drip tips which have extra airflow, much like the Smok TFV4 drip tip 

I came across some on a site about a month ago, but can''t recall what the site was


----------



## shaunnadan (25/1/16)

you can get the 2 puff drip tips that have this feature

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MoeB786 (25/1/16)

Please pm @wazarmoto he has few readily available excellent service as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

